# high PH causing fin rot??



## HMBbetta (Mar 15, 2013)

HI guys,
My first sick fishy question ....

Our half moon betta, who we've had for about 2.5 weeks seems to be turning more and more into a crown tail.

I'm worried he may have fin rot, but then when I look closely, I don't see the dark edges. The fin is just receding between the rays. There is one ray on his under fin (?) that has a little curl to it. The receding fins has also recently spread to his top fin. 

If he doesn't have fin rot- which he may, can high ph cause this? And if so, what causes high ph? my tap water is 7. Do you ever see fin rot without the dark edges?

5 g filtered & cycled tank
AM=O
Nitrites=O
Nitrates=less than 5
PH 7.8ish

50% WC each week. I use stresscoat with conditioner for all water changes and top offs. 

I did just realize that the filter needs changing, so I'm going to do that with a water change tonight.

I also just bought aquarium salt in case I need it, but will wait for replies before adding.

Thanks


----------



## shellieca (Jul 12, 2012)

Your Ph is fine & won't cause fin rot BUT could cause curling of the fins. My VTs have some curling on their fins & I'm pretty sure its because I have high Ph. Are you able to post a pic? Are you sure their not getting sucked into the filter intake or caught on a deco? Tail biting possible? You do know that a filters cartridge shouldn't be changed unless its absolutely falling apart, it holds a lot of BB & changing it out can cause a mini cycle.


----------



## HMBbetta (Mar 15, 2013)

Thanks Shellie- 
I'm not sure how to put up pics on this forum, but I put some on a different forum, and here's the link http://www.hermitcrabassociation.com/phpBB/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=93695 (hope that works)((It is a land hermit crab forum, lots of betta owners as well.))

I'm fairly confident that they aren't being sucked in the filter. Its pretty weak. He may be biting, I'm not sure how to tell. But I can't imagine that he'd be able to bite his top fin. It may be decor, but I removed anything that I thought could cause a problem, and they're still getting worse.

My filter actually has a fluffy white/black pad and a black sponge. So the instructions say to change one at a time to keep the bacteria going. I'll double down on the water testing though, just to make sure.

I'm glad the ph is ok. If it is tail biting, is there anything to be done about it? He does have 3 silk plants, one real, and a cichlid stone for a hide. Any other ideas? Also temp is a steady 80.

Thanks again


----------



## Starfish1 (Dec 9, 2012)

Yes, that high of a ph can cause something thats not fin rot but like a fin melt or disappearing fins. My ph is 7.8 right out of the tap and some of mine have curling and any crowntails I've had have this thing where the fins get shorter but no black edges. Yours have no black or discolored edges right? I can't see your picture because it's asking me to log in to that forum. 

What decorations do you have in your aquarium, any rocks or shells? What type of substrate do you have?

Edit: okay just saw you have a cichlid stone. Try taking that out and see if that helps the ph. Cichlids like a really high ph so gravel or rocks designed for them can cause the ph to rise.


----------

